# Long Nose



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Recently I brought home my newest Chi, Pepper. He has a longer snout than my first Chi. Is that normal or could he be mixed. Either way, he is precious, but I "rescued" him from someone giving him away. He was undernourished and all. Please tell me your thoughts.

http://www.dogster.com/?216697

Thanks!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

hmmm, well did she say he was a full chihuahua? 

and, could you possibly get a shot of him from the side, so we can see the nose? cos those photos arent really helpful to check lol


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Could be mixed but lots of chis have longer snouts.

They're both adorable though :wave:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Well He was listed on a local yahoo group for like $50 from someone...he is already five months. He said purebred, but who knows. At first it really bugged me but the more I am around him, the cuter he is! What's your email and I will send you another pic of him which is better to see.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

you could always post it here 

either host it at http://imageshack.us or, when making a post, in the bottom left you can add attachments


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

The "deer head" chis will usually have a longer nose, and the "apple head" a shorter nose. I've seen many chis with longer noses, and it doesn't necessarily mean they are a mixed breed.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Beenie at 4 months









Beenie at 6 months









Beenie this morning









he has a bit of a long nose and is purebred 
he weighs 12-ish pounds too


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

So he is a "Deer Head"? Does he look mixed to anyone?

I am at work and this computer will not allow me to upload images. Sorry, Ive tried


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

he looks like he might be, but he's such a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

hmmm, not sure  cos thats the longest snout ive ever seen on a chi lol 

so im not too sure on this one


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

He's in a good home now, but its still a little disappointing. Oh well. Thanks.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

He does look like a Chihuahua...apart from his long nose, and his eyes. They seem to me, different to chis :shock: 

But i could be wrong...


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I think his eyes and ears and of course body looke like a Chi, the only thing that makes him appear to be mixed is his snout. If you saw where I got him, you would question the type of breeder THEY got him from...Poor baby...He was undernourished and skiddish.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He's very cute, though, even if he is mixed. 
He actually looks like he could be full chihuahua to me; he may have something else in his blood somewhere along the way. He could just be a deerheaded chihuahua.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Because his ears stand up fully I am willing to say he is purebred, mixed chi's ears do not stand up.
Also he does look like a deer chihuahua to me, just like people chihuahuas do come in all shapes and sizes, my guy looks nothing like the breed standard chihuahua down the street but hes still chi 100%. 
I wouldn't fret at all, you got yourself an awesome dog, so enjoy it and pat yourself on the back for bringing that babe into your life to happiness and good health.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I agree...plus the guy that I got him from said the lady he got him from claims he was full blooded. He has got one of the best personalities though. I got him last week or the week before and yesterday my two were cuddled up together.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky has a longer nose and he is part Chi and part Dachsund!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

In my personal opinion, your chi doesn't appear to be a mixbreed or a deerhead chi. I think he just has a longer snout. It's like with people. Some people have short, flat noses, whereas some people have really tall noses. I think it just varies with chis, and either way he's very very cute!! =)


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

He looks chi to me!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

He definitely has the chi ears. Hard to tell about the eyes, as the pictures are a little dark.

I would say full blood chi. Regardless, he is a cutie though.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I talked to the guy I got him from, the person he got Pepper from said that she saw the parents on sight and was full blooded. Either way I agree with you...CUTIE! And such a SWEETIE!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Pepper looks like a chi to me,very cute


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

He definitely looks like a full chihuahua. What a cutie pie.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

In my opinion he does look pure chi. :wink: He's just the deer head type. He's long and lean and really cute!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

the deer head chihuahuas ears tend to be longer.i wish i could find a photo of my departed chiquita she was that kind of chi.


----------

